# A/D/S PH15 question



## SikSemper (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, I want install two 15" subwoofers in my 4runner hooked up to my A/D/S Ph15 Amplifier and 642CSi crossover. I know you can bridge channel 5 and 6 to 100w rms and hook a sub to it but is there any way to bridge say channel 3 and 4 at 100w rms and use it to hook up my second subwoofer? I need to know if i can use the crossover somehow to do this or if not what do I need? Any input is helpful, Thanks


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

You can definitely do this, all you need to do is either modify the DIN cables or use a pair of DIN to RCA cables and some "Y" adapters.


----------



## SikSemper (Jan 15, 2013)

dobslob said:


> You can definitely do this, all you need to do is either modify the DIN cables or use a pair of DIN to RCA cables and some "Y" adapters.


Modify the DIN cables in what way? could you give me an example?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

SikSemper said:


> Hey, I want install two 15" subwoofers in my 4runner hooked up to my A/D/S Ph15 Amplifier and 642CSi crossover. I know you can bridge channel 5 and 6 to 100w rms and hook a sub to it but is there any way to bridge say channel 3 and 4 at 100w rms and use it to hook up my second subwoofer? I need to know if i can use the crossover somehow to do this or if not what do I need? Any input is helpful, Thanks


Do to the internal architecture of the 642CSI, Your not going to be able to use it with the PH15 in the manner that you are discribing. Now on the otherhand, if you have 2 a/d/s Din to RCA adaptors, one male, one female (RCA Ends) then you could do as discribed by previous post and use a Y from 5 & 6 coming from the 642CSI to feed chanels 3 & 4 of the PH15.


----------



## SikSemper (Jan 15, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> Do to the internal architecture of the 642CSI, Your not going to be able to use it with the PH15 in the manner that you are discribing. Now on the otherhand, if you have 2 a/d/s Din to RCA adaptors, one male, one female (RCA Ends) then you could do as discribed by previous post and use a Y from 5 & 6 coming from the 642CSI to feed chanels 3 & 4 of the PH15.


Okay I think I understand now, where could I find an a/d/s Din to RCA adaptor? I'm assuming they are the same as any other 8 pin adapter but you never know haha. Oh by the way i looked at your setup in your signature and you have some really nice equipment.

EDIT: I researched where to get one these a/d/s DIN to rca connectors and all i found was half of what i need (male rca) i would need the female rca to din half for this to work, so based on the drawing below what exactly do I need to make my own cable? Could I buy an 8-pin female connector to connect to the original DIN cable, then solder everything to a male 8 pin DIN according to my diagram and plug it into the amp?


----------

